# W.A.R. North @ Cleveland April 8-10 Address on first post



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2016)

This blizzard bidness here lately has me daydreaming about springtime in the mountains.Anybody else up for a campout in Cleveland?

April 8th- 10th

4740 Highway 115 West
 Cleveland, GA 30528
Shoal Creek Junction flea market is next door
My cell is 706-443-6752


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep. Pick a day when there ain't tarnaders.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## crokseti (Jan 24, 2016)

Would love to attend if possible.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> The site and date aren't set yet.Hope you can make it!
> 
> We'll say the second weekend in April,and if we get approval from the landowners,it'll be on the banks of the Coleman River in Rabun county.


If not there,then we need to come up with another site.


----------



## champ (Jan 26, 2016)

How many generally attend? I have a place in Cleveland, GA. It's a flat field.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2016)

champ said:


> How many generally attend? I have a place in Cleveland, GA. It's a flat field.



A flat field would be great!
There is no way to tell how many will show up...could be 20 or 100.


----------



## champ (Jan 26, 2016)

Ok PM me if you want to. it's only eight acres but its up off the road, fairly accessible and we love company. Horseshoes, boiled peanuts, and burn permits on us.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2016)

champ said:


> Ok PM me if you want to. it's only eight acres but its up off the road, fairly accessible and we love company. Horseshoes, boiled peanuts, and burn permits on us.



Sounds ideal!
pm sent


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2016)

champ said:


> Ok PM me if you want to. it's only eight acres but its up off the road, fairly accessible and we love company. Horseshoes, boiled peanuts, and burn permits on us.



Does intoxicated people pickin' git-tars and singing at 2 AM bother you?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Cracker, always thinking about me.......................My birthday is the 15th.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 26, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Does intoxicated people pickin' git-tars and singing at 2 AM bother you?



nope


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 26, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Does intoxicated people pickin' git-tars and singing at 2 AM bother you?



You have the nerve to call that singing??????


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 26, 2016)

more like caterwallin', ain't it?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> more like caterwallin', ain't it?



Come on and caterwall with us!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Thanks Cracker, always thinking about me.......................My birthday is the 15th.



Hard to sing happy birthday to a no-show!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Im in.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2016)

You know if the date works for me, I'll be there.  And if I can pull a camper, I'm bringing my whole clan.


----------



## champ (Jan 27, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Does intoxicated people pickin' git-tars and singing at 2 AM bother you?



Not at all Man, I was married to rock n roll for many years.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Im in.





northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You know if the date works for me, I'll be there.  And if I can pull a camper, I'm bringing my whole clan.





champ said:


> Not at all Man, I was married to rock n roll for many years.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You have the nerve to call that singing??????



What I lack in talent, I make up for in volume.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 27, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> What I lack in talent, I make up for in volume.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like Champ's got a good site.....is Cleveland Ga within range for everybody?
What about the date?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 29, 2016)

Spoke with Tate and he said we are welcome,and trailers are ok.No water or electricity,though.

Looking forward to meeting you,Tate! Thank you!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Keep us updated when the dates are set in stone.


----------



## champ (Jan 30, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s7y1yslne4nu1cz/AADnwEaknrtddw_hXpQ8NiZBa?dl=0
Dropbox link above for viewing some pics I took of the field yesterday.


----------



## champ (Jan 30, 2016)

The access to the upper site will likely require 4wd if its been raining or pulling a ridiculously huge camper.


----------



## champ (Jan 30, 2016)

If You plan on getting hammered: DO NOT BRING ANY FIREARMS PLEASE.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Rest assured, the group of guys at the last W.A.R wouldn't stand for a drunk with a gun.  Im pretty sure all of us was totin last time and I don't think I ever saw a firearm.


----------



## K80 (Jan 30, 2016)

Great looking site. My work schedule will determine if we are there.  Part time self employed with business debt to cover requires me to work as much as possible especially after the past two months...


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 30, 2016)

K80 said:


> Great looking site. My work schedule will determine if we are there.  Part time self employed with business debt to cover requires me to work as much as possible especially after the past two months...



Hope you can make it!


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 30, 2016)

Where is this in white county, March and April are very busy for me, plus it's prime turkey hunting, what little spare time I have will probably be in the woods, I'd sure like to drop by Saturday night though, might could stay that night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 30, 2016)

champ said:


> If You plan on getting hammered: DO NOT BRING ANY FIREARMS PLEASE.


I understand your concerns, but this has not been an issue in the past get to-gethers!!



Flaustin1 said:


> Rest assured, the group of guys at the last W.A.R wouldn't stand for a drunk with a gun.  Im pretty sure all of us was totin last time and I don't think I ever saw a firearm.


 Prolly no one knew it, but yeah!!...........Nothin but the Items on the tradin blanket


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 1, 2016)

cklem said:


> Where is this in white county, March and April are very busy for me, plus it's prime turkey hunting, what little spare time I have will probably be in the woods, I'd sure like to drop by Saturday night though, might could stay that night.



Hope you can make it! Bring your guitar...or you can play mine.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 1, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Hope you can make it! Bring your guitar...or you can play mine.



Haha, I'm afraid to touch that beauty. I don't play well enough to do the hummingbird justice. I'm gonna do my best to go, that's really close for me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 2, 2016)

cklem said:


> Haha, I'm afraid to touch that beauty. I don't play well enough to do the hummingbird justice. I'm gonna do my best to go, that's really close for me.



You better come down, or I'll come get you and drag you down there.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 2, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> You better come down, or I'll come get you and drag you down there.



Yea, I wouldn't want that!!! Maybe I can have some fresh turkey breast for grilling or frying, makes good apatizer.


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 2, 2016)

I would like to be. There. I only questions water availability. I can live without electricity but I have to have water.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2016)

skiff23 said:


> I would like to be. There. I only questions water availability. I can live without electricity but I have to have water.



Brang you some!


----------



## champ (Feb 3, 2016)

I have an extra flat-top that can be passed around. It's a truck-bed guitar so the more scratches it gets, the better the history sticks to it. Also, I can run several hundred feet of hose up to the field for water, or anyone can feel free to use one of the spigots close to the house for filling tanks.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 3, 2016)

Yawl don't forget to bring stuff for the trade blanket! The more the merrier.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 4, 2016)

Hmm,   sounds like the making of a great weekend.  Bike ride up to the tail of the dragon,  back over to Cleveland.  Looking at work schedule now....


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 4, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hmm,   soeeunds like the making of a great weekend.  Bike ride up to the tail of the dragon,  back over to Cleveland.  Looking at work schedule now....



It'd be good to see you again!
There's a poll thread for the date.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 8, 2016)

ttt

I know this was started way in advance and the thread will need a post every now and then to keep it from fading away.
Feel free to post your thoughts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2016)

What time is the tradin' blanket biz been open in the past?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 9, 2016)

Already making plans to be there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What time is the tradin' blanket biz been open in the past?



Usually right after a good belly stuffin lunch.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 9, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Already making plans to be there!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Usually right after a good belly stuffin lunch.


Come stuff yo belly with us!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Come stuff yo belly with us!



Might do it, if you can rope off a trout hole or two for me. Gotta see what the Social Director has planned for then.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 9, 2016)

The folks down Ocilla way say they're gonna have more fun than the ones in Cleveland!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 9, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> The folks down Ocilla way say they're gonna have more fun than the ones in Cleveland!



Only if they bring more dynamite than us...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 9, 2016)

I hereby proclaim that there shall be boiled peanuts at the WAR.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Might do it, if you can rope off a trout hole or two for me. Gotta see what the Social Director has planned for then.


I'll check the schedule for the hatchery truck.


northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Only if they bring more dynamite than us...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> I'll check the schedule for the hatchery truck.



Get the siegn net ready.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I hereby proclaim that there shall be boiled peanuts at the WAR.



I haven't met this fella before, but I can tell we're gonna get along just fine.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't met this fella before, but I can tell we're gonna get along just fine.



I met him at last spring's get together,and he's a fine feller.


----------



## champ (Feb 10, 2016)

08APR-10APR it is! Anybody locally who has attended WAR before feel free to contact me. Head over to the sight and help me with ideas, suggestions to make the camp more accommodating to folks.  I have been cutting up some fallen trees for burn wood to put up there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2016)

champ said:


> 08APR-10APR it is! Anybody locally who has attended WAR before feel free to contact me. Head over to the sight and help me with ideas, suggestions to make the camp more accommodating to folks.  I have been cutting up some fallen trees for burn wood to put up there.



#1 - don't kill yourself cleaning up. 

Have a work day (before turkey season) so some of those that are planning on attending, and have a free saturday can come up and help put a little time and sweat into your land as a thank you for your generous offer for the event. 

You'll thank yourself for it later, or at least your back will.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 10, 2016)

I 'm not local,but have chainsaw and string trimmer and willing to travel.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 10, 2016)

Wish I could go this year but will be on a family trip during that weekend. My little one is off for Masters week and the wife booked a cruise a while ago. Ya'll have fun!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't met this fella before, but I can tell we're gonna get along just fine.



This feller can sho-nuff fry some fish. I have not eated his boiled peanuts. I bet they will be good, too.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 10, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> This feller can sho-nuff fry some fish. I have not eated his boiled peanuts. I bet they will be good, too.



Dang it Billy !! Shhhh !!! Them fellers got hooked cooking last year !! Maybe papa johns is a thought ??


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 10, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> This feller can sho-nuff fry some fish. I have not eated his boiled peanuts. I bet they will be good, too.



You ain't had his baked beans or low country boil, that ole boy shore nuff can cook!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 10, 2016)

Aw shucks.  I like to cook cause I like to eat.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 10, 2016)

Hillbilly did some mighty fine griddle-cookin',too!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 10, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Hillbilly did some mighty fine griddle-cookin',too!



That ain't no lie.  I been craving some of his Swamp Dust.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2016)

That cklem feller can cook, too.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 11, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> That cklem feller can cook, too.



Yea, remember last time I got my fryer too hot and rurned the taters!!!! I'm better at eating than cooking!!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 11, 2016)

cklem said:


> Yea, remember last time I got my fryer too hot and rurned the taters!!!! I'm better at eating than cooking!!!!



Yeah, I remember!

That reminds me of the time I decided to grill out for one of my classes.  I brought my grill for steaks and my fish fryer for shrimp.  I let the kids help.  One of the boys had a job at a local restaurant as a fry boy, so I let him batter and fry the shrimp.  First basket went ok, but he took so long battering the second basket, that (unnoticed by me) the grease had climbed from 350 up to around 600.  As soon as he put the basket in the cooker, it flashed black.  Totally ruined a couple pounds of jumbo shrimp.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 11, 2016)

I thank yall need to let crackerdave earn his keep and do the cookin this go round !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 11, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I thank yall need to let crackerdave earn his keep and do the cookin this go round !!



Naw, he's got to tend the fire.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Naw, he's got to tend the fire.



  Stirrin' an' pokin' !


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2016)

Should we postpone if it looks like a lot of rain,or tuff it out under Wes's wonderful and very large canopy?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 12, 2016)

champ said:


> 08APR-10APR it is! Anybody locally who has attended WAR before feel free to contact me. Head over to the sight and help me with ideas, suggestions to make the camp more accommodating to folks.  I have been cutting up some fallen trees for burn wood to put up there.



All right I am gonna try and swing by the 8th, I gotta work the 9th. Where in Cleveland is this shin dig taking place?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 12, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Should we postpone if it looks like a lot of rain,or tuff it out under Wes's wonderful and very large canopy?




It's spring in the mountains. It could be 75 and sunny in the afternoon and snowing in the morning.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right I am gonna try and swing by the 8th, I gotta work the 9th. Where in Cleveland is this shin dig taking place?



I don't know.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Unless I can pull a major hat trick, I will be working.  Im going to try my dangdest to make it though.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Unless I can pull a major hat trick, I will be working.  Im going to try my dangdest to make it though.



Work on it son!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Unless I can pull a major hat trick, I will be working.  Im going to try my dangdest to make it though.



You better pull a hat trick. You gotta be there, man. Tell 'em you gots the Zika virus.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 13, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Unless I can pull a major hat trick, I will be working.  Im going to try my dangdest to make it though.



I hope you can make it!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 13, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Unless I can pull a major hat trick, I will be working.  Im going to try my dangdest to make it though.



If you can't make this one my friend, I bet we can have another one that you can make !! We just can't call it a WAR because of infringement on crackerdave's or whoever's trade mark !!!


----------



## TC50cal (Feb 13, 2016)

What is W.A.R.?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 13, 2016)

Woody's annual rondevous


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 14, 2016)

Circle up the wagons and let's have some FUN!


----------



## champ (Feb 15, 2016)

4740 Highway 115 West
Cleveland, GA 30528


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2016)

W.A.G.O.N. ???? 
Somebody get their verbal copyright knickers in a wad again? What happened to WAR?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 15, 2016)

WAR, WAGON, call it what you will.  I call it FUN.  Good FOOD, good MUSIC, good PEOPLE, good TIMES.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 15, 2016)

champ said:


> 4740 Highway 115 West
> Cleveland, GA 30528



So is that between Cleveland and leaf? Or Duncan bridge road?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> W.A.G.O.N. ????
> Somebody get their verbal copyright knickers in a wad again? What happened to WAR?


Greg n Clayton's knickers are in a perpetual wad.I don't think he likes the way I do things.


cklem said:


> So is that between Cleveland and leaf? Or Duncan bridge road?



Champ (Tate Strayhorn) is not able to get on here much,as he's been very busy,and I'm not familiar with the area.

Can anybody clarify?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Greg n Clayton's knickers are in a perpetual wad.I don't think he likes the way I do things.
> 
> 
> Champ (Tate Strayhorn) is not able to get on here much,as he's been very busy,and I'm not familiar with the area.
> ...



He posted the address in post #86. Looks to be a few miles west of Cleveland just off 115.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 15, 2016)

cklem said:


> So is that between Cleveland and leaf? Or Duncan bridge road?



I thank it would be if you come from hiawassee, go through the square downtown and make a right at the light on 115.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 15, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Greg n Clayton's knickers are in a perpetual wad.I don't think he likes the way I do things.
> 
> 
> Champ (Tate Strayhorn) is not able to get on here much,as he's been very busy,and I'm not familiar with the area.
> ...


What in the world are you talking about Dave ?? I ain't said one thang about nothing !!!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What in the world are you talking about Dave ?? I ain't said one thang about nothing !!!



Post #82


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 15, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Post #82



And ?? That meant meant nothing !! I was just saying if the man can't make the WAR, we can have another get together when he can !!! LOL !! You wrong on this one my friend !!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And ?? That meant meant nothing !! I was just saying if the man can't make the WAR, we can have another get together when he can !!! LOL !! You wrong on this one my friend !!



Ok...I apologize,Greg.


----------



## champ (Feb 15, 2016)

It's on the West side of town (Cleveland) off Hwy 115 heading towards Dahlonega. The area is known as Shoal Creek. I will have an alternative access address for anyone bringing LARGE campers.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 15, 2016)

champ said:


> It's on the West side of town (Cleveland) off Hwy 115 heading towards Dahlonega. The area is known as Shoal Creek. I will have an alternative access address for anyone bringing LARGE campers.



If I decide against hauling a camper, are there 2 trees I can hang a hammock from?


----------



## champ (Feb 15, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If I decide against hauling a camper, are there 2 trees I can hang a hammock from?



Roger that, and if they don't suit You well, we can set posts... hahaha


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 15, 2016)

that is my family's stomping grounds.  My 2 old maid great aunts were well know in that area.  My family's farm backed up to Long Mountain.  Still have a good bit of family in the Shoal Creek/Dahlonega area.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 15, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> that is my family's stomping grounds.  My 2 old maid great aunts were well know in that area.  My family's farm backed up to Long Mountain.  Still have a good bit of family in the Shoal Creek/Dahlonega area.



Then come stomp around with us.  You won't regret it.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If I decide against hauling a camper, are there 2 trees I can hang a hammock from?



Ain't you skeered a bear will mistake you for a taco?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm gonna try real hard to get there. Got a feller or two I haven't seen in a long while I need to shake hands with.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 15, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I thank it would be if you come from hiawassee, go through the square downtown and make a right at the light on 115.



Ok that would be west. Not sure what I was thinking, the address looks to be next door to my sisters house.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 15, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Ain't you skeered a bear will mistake you for a taco?



Any bear that mistakes me for anything edible will come down with a terminal case of indigestion.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 15, 2016)

cklem said:


> Ok that would be west. Not sure what I was thinking, the address looks to be next door to my sisters house.



You've got just enough time to grow your beard back out.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 15, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You've got just enough time to grow your beard back out.



I'm working on it, not sure what I was thinking this camping spot is literally right by my sisters, even closer to my aunt, at least if I get hungry, I won't have far to go. My little cousin won't have an excuse not to come since it's literally across the road from his house, I just looked it up on the map, I've rambled around in them woods a time or two about 25 years ago.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 15, 2016)

cklem said:


> I'm working on it, not sure what I was thinking this camping spot is literally right by my sisters, even closer to my aunt, at least if I get hungry, I won't have far to go.



If you're camping with me..... and you go hungry..... something is BAAAAAAAD wrong.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 15, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If you're camping with me..... and you go hungry..... something is BAAAAAAAD wrong.



 Man I hear ye!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna try real hard to get there. Got a feller or two I haven't seen in a long while I need to shake hands with.



Hope you make it,Hugh!
See if you can get ol' Greg-Bitteroot to come pick-n-grin with us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Hope you make it,Hugh!
> See if you can get ol' Greg-Bitteroot to come pick-n-grin with us



I'll try, but now that he's a mod they keep him handcuffed here and don't let him out much.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2016)

Chris, I don't think you gonna go hungry.  Hugh, get up there. And bring Greg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Chris, I don't think you gonna go hungry.  Hugh, get up there. And bring Greg.



Gregs hard to tow mor'n about 10 miles from home. He's one of them kinds. It'd be one heck of a pick'n, strum'n and fiddl'n if he'd come though. Heck I'd even bring my guitar I don't know how to play and just sit there and hold it lookin cool like the kids that can play. When they get drunk enough they wouldn't know any different.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gregs hard to tow mor'n about 10 miles from home. He's one of them kinds. It'd be one heck of a pick'n, strum'n and fiddl'n if he'd come though. Heck I'd even bring my guitar I don't know how to play and just sit there and hold it lookin cool like the kids that can play. When they get drunk enough they wouldn't know any different.



Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gregs hard to tow mor'n about 10 miles from home. He's one of them kinds. It'd be one heck of a pick'n, strum'n and fiddl'n if he'd come though. Heck I'd even bring my guitar I don't know how to play and just sit there and hold it lookin cool like the kids that can play. When they get drunk enough they wouldn't know any different.



That's what I do


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2016)

cklem said:


> That's what I do



Me,too! I'm a better grinner than picker.


----------



## champ (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone bringing a hog? I got a small electric motor with flange and have been needing an excuse to build an open pit spit roaster.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2016)

I remember somebody offering one,but I don't know who.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2016)

It was riverbank: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=863223&highlight=war


----------



## riverbank (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for throwing me under the bus NC .....JUST KIDDING. Fellas that offer still stands. If its alright to do this , here's my number. 706-424-0838 , if somebody could get ahold of me so I can get some details I would show nuff appreciate it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 16, 2016)

Was hoping to make it to this one.  But the date selected is my son's wedding weekend.  Cant miss that.

I haven't been to a Woody's event since we had a moderator gathering at GON HQ back in about 2009 or so.  

Hope y'all have a good one.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Was hoping to make it to this one.  But the date selected is my son's wedding weekend.  Cant miss that.
> 
> I haven't been to a Woody's event since we had a moderator gathering at GON HQ back in about 2009 or so.
> 
> Hope y'all have a good one.



Thanks,Marvin!
Maybe next time?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2016)

Shane [riverbank] is donating a hog for both WARs!!!!

THANK YOU,SHANE!!!! You da man!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2016)

champ said:


> Anyone bringing a hog? I got a small electric motor with flange and have been needing an excuse to build an open pit spit roaster.



See the last posts on the WAR threads!!!


----------



## champ (Feb 16, 2016)

That is AWESOME! String pluckin and pig pickin!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2016)

champ said:


> That is AWESOME! String pluckin and pig pickin!


----------



## O-Country (Feb 16, 2016)

Be alright to stop by after the morning hunt?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 16, 2016)

O-Country said:


> Be alright to stop by after the morning hunt?



Absolutely!


----------



## O-Country (Feb 16, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Absolutely!



Thank you sir,I'm gonna try to get by.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 16, 2016)

O-Country said:


> Thank you sir,I'm gonna try to get by.



Bring us a fresh turkey breast and we'll slap it on the grill.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2016)

My only question is who is gonna cook the pig? From my experiences helping my late father-in -law cook whole pigs, it involves starting about 3:00 or 4:00 in the morning to have it done by dark. That's about the time we're usually going to bed at these things.


----------



## champ (Feb 16, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> My only question is who is gonna cook the pig? From my experiences helping my late father-in -law cook whole pigs, it involves starting about 3:00 or 4:00 in the morning to have it done by dark. That's about the time we're usually going to bed at these things.


 
I'll take that Friday off work, and plan on having a mechanical spit-roast in place by that time. So if anyone wants to drink cold beers and help we can get that swine rolling early and it'll be all good to go by Saturday afternoon. Ya reckon?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2016)

champ said:


> I'll take that Friday off work, and plan on having a mechanical spit-roast in place by that time. So if anyone wants to drink cold beers and help we can get that swine rolling early and it'll be all good to go by Saturday afternoon. Ya reckon?



Sounds good. Especially the drinkin' cold beers part.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2016)

champ said:


> I'll take that Friday off work, and plan on having a mechanical spit-roast in place by that time. So if anyone wants to drink cold beers and help we can get that swine rolling early and it'll be all good to go by Saturday afternoon. Ya reckon?



I'm figurin out there's several new folks I need to meet that I'd get along with juuuuuust fine.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll supervise.  Somebody has to be sober so nobody burns the pig.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'll supervise.  Somebody has to be sober so nobody burns the pig.



Strike 1


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'll supervise.  Somebody has to be sober so nobody burns the pig.



What is this "sober" you speak of?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 16, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> What is this "sober" you speak of?



You'll see.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 16, 2016)

I can tell you from experience Cracker is a top notch nighttime fire/meat tender. Done it for me more than once .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2016)

Any lodging/accomadations close by ??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any lodging/accomadations close by ??



Yes. in a tent in the field. Wuss.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes. in a tent in the field. Wuss.





Back can't take it, wouldn't be able to walk for a week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes. in a tent in the field. Wuss.





Back can't take it, wouldn't be able to walk for a week. 


Annnnnd that's Mista Wuss to you . .


----------



## K80 (Feb 16, 2016)

Helen Ga is just a few miles down err up the road, but Cleveland is just a few miles away so there should be something.

If you sit up all night with the pig you won't need a place to stay.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 16, 2016)

Dear Mista Wuss,

the lodge at amicolola falls is nice. Prolly  twenty miles.  Gainesville got a lot of hotels and such, prolly twenty miles.  you could stay on Ga four hundred in Dawsonville, prolly fifteen miles.  Not a lot of selection in Cleveland. Knights Inn is prolly the best, but around a hundred bucks a night.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2016)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> I can tell you from experience Cracker is a top notch nighttime fire/meat tender. Done it for me more than once .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any lodging/accomadations close by ??



pm sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pm sent





backatcha, thanks !


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2016)

Overdue for a good time, might just have to have a trial run on this shindig!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2016)

champ said:


> Overdue for a good time, might just have to have a trial run on this shindig!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 17, 2016)

champ said:


> Overdue for a good time, might just have to have a trial run on this shindig!



Trail ride ??


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Yall gonna make me burn a couple vacation days.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 18, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Yall gonna make me burn a couple vacation days.



That's what they're for...


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 18, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Yall gonna make me burn a couple vacation days.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 18, 2016)

I plan on turkey hunting that weekend just north of Cleveland and would enjoy meeting some of you folks.  A good many on here have been helpful answering my many questions as I prepare to hunt public mountain land for the first time this year.  I don't drink anymore, and no one has ever accused me of being able to carry a tune, but I would like to stop and say hello.  I wish I had some firewood to contribute but am all out.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 19, 2016)

jbogg said:


> I plan on turkey hunting that weekend just north of Cleveland and would enjoy meeting some of you folks.  A good many on here have been helpful answering my many questions as I prepare to hunt public mountain land for the first time this year.  I don't drink anymore, and no one has ever accused me of being able to carry a tune, but I would like to stop and say hello.  I wish I had some firewood to contribute but am all out.



There'll be drinkers and non-drinkers,and some good food,and some mighty fine music.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 19, 2016)

What was the decision on the size of the pig?
Head counts are very hard to get on these things.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 20, 2016)

Best I can figure, a 75-80lb dressed pig will feed between 50-60 people.  I know head counts are hard to get.  Say we had an 80lb pig... either everybody eats their fill and has leftovers to take home, or we pick it clean and throw away the bones.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Best I can figure, a 75-80lb dressed pig will feed between 50-60 people.  I know head counts are hard to get.  Say we had an 80lb pig... either everybody eats their fill and has leftovers to take home, or we pick it clean and throw away the bones.



If it's like the gatherings of years gone by, that pig will be fair game as long as meat is hanging on it's bones. That means for 24 hours straight, or until folks pass out from the likker or run out of likker one. Sleep was optional.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sleep was optional.



Sleep is like air, it ain't optional for me.

Somebody once met me when I hadn't had my sleep, and wrote a book about me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Sleep is like air, it ain't optional for me.
> 
> Somebody once met me when I hadn't had my sleep, and wrote a book about me...



The growly bear is me when I do sleep............or so my wife says. I've never heard me snoring so she can't prove it.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm gonna guesstimate 20 folks,and a dressed 50 pound pig.


----------



## riverbank (Feb 21, 2016)

I can handle that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

Dave, 20 is all?   Anyone started a yes and a maybe count?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dave, 20 is all?   Anyone started a yes and a maybe count?



It could be more than 20....it's very hard to get head counts for these events,but you are very welcome to start a head count thread.We had about 20 last spring,but the lure of a pig-pickin' might draw a lot more for this year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> It could be more than 20....it's very hard to get head counts for these events,but you are very welcome to start a head count thread.We had about 20 last spring,but the lure of a pig-pickin' might draw a lot more for this year.



I'm a strong maybe but will stay at my cabin over by Unicoi if I can make it up there that weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm a strong maybe but will stay at my cabin over by Unicoi if I can make it up there that weekend.



Talk to me more about said cabin.......


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talk to me more about said cabin.......



You mean a weather aficionado such as yourself doesn't want to spend a beautiful spring weekend in the mountains outdoors???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You mean a weather aficionado such as yourself doesn't want to spend a beautiful spring weekend in the mountains outdoors???



Oh, I'll be outdoors alright. But a man has to plan for earlier and later events also you know.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 25, 2016)

I see there's one motel in town.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 26, 2016)

ttt


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 3, 2016)

Bump-o-matic


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 7, 2016)

Champ,do we need to have a work day for firewood cutting?
We can use dead pine for the campfire,but we need some hickry or oak for the pig.


----------



## champ (Mar 8, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Champ,do we need to have a work day for firewood cutting?
> We can use dead pine for the campfire,but we need some hickry or oak for the pig.



We done got a bunch of pine/burn wood rounded up and already in the field. I cut up a dead cherry tree for cooking and have a large white oak cut up as well. Anyone wants to head up Saturday, 26MAR2016 I'm sure we can find something to do or get into....even if it's just a case of canned waters and some boiled p-nuts. Of course any help would be greatly appreciated. I spoke with my neighbor and he said the rental for port-o-john maybe about $50.00. Does that sound right? I've never rented one.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 8, 2016)

I can come help anytime you say.
March 25 is good.


----------



## champ (Mar 9, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> I can come help anytime you say.
> March 25 is good.



Saturday will be the 26th, but feel free to head on up Friday and we'll give this a preliminary run. Your welcome to spend the night Dave. There are two access point to the field. Having a hand trimming up one of the trails would be awesome!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 9, 2016)

champ said:


> Saturday will be the 26th, but feel free to head on up Friday and we'll give this a preliminary run. Your welcome to spend the night Dave. There are two access point to the field. Having a hand trimming up one of the trails would be awesome!


Thanks,Tate...I'll plan on being there Friday.What do I need to bring? I have a good chainsaw and weedeater.


----------



## champ (Mar 9, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Thanks,Tate...I'll plan on being there Friday.What do I need to bring? I have a good chainsaw and weedeater.



Can never have too many power saws! beer.


----------



## champ (Mar 10, 2016)

Just realized that's (25MAR-27MAR) Easter weekend... Have to call the trial-run off Dave. Let's get together the following weekend 01APR-03APR.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 10, 2016)

champ said:


> Just realized that's (25MAR-27MAR) Easter weekend... Have to call the trial-run off Dave. Let's get together the following weekend 01APR-03APR.



That'll work!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 10, 2016)

It might be more likely that I can come help on that weekend.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 13, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It might be more likely that I can come help on that weekend.



It would be good to see you,Wes!


----------



## champ (Mar 15, 2016)

It's getting closer!!


----------



## chris41081 (Mar 16, 2016)

I plan on coming. My birthday is the 10th so it will be an awesome birthday party!
Champ, Would a wood splitter be of any use?


----------



## champ (Mar 17, 2016)

chris41081 said:


> I plan on coming. My birthday is the 10th so it will be an awesome birthday party!
> Champ, Would a wood splitter be of any use?



Certainly appreciate You offering to bring one, but we got it covered. It'll be great to meet You and everyone else!
Tate S.


----------



## champ (Mar 17, 2016)

If anyone has a corn-hole set to bring that'd be good. Or any other pass-time games I reckon. Who all is bringing music instruments? I have a truck-bed 6-string I plan on leaving up there to be passed around for picking, I'll tie a permanent marker to it and would like everyone to sign, draw, quote, anything You choose on it. I have a few harmonicas also.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2016)

I'll bring a gee-tar and maybe a mandolin.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 17, 2016)

2 weeks before my wedding, sounds like I already got me a bachelor/bachelorette party to come to with my lady and it's only 15-20 minutes away. I can donate a guitar if someone can make it sing cause I sure can't. What do I need to bring


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2016)

j_seph said:


> 2 weeks before my wedding, sounds like I already got me a bachelor/bachelorette party to come to with my lady and it's only 15-20 minutes away. I can donate a guitar if someone can make it sing cause I sure can't. What do I need to bring



Bring yourself,your lady,and a dessert or side dish for the Sat. evening dinner.Also...anything you want to sell or trade for the trade blanket.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 17, 2016)

What time the festivities gonna start Saturday evening


----------



## champ (Mar 17, 2016)

j_seph said:


> What time the festivities gonna start Saturday evening



"Five O'clock somewhere" rule applies...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 17, 2016)

j_seph said:


> What time the festivities gonna start Saturday evening



I figure there will be cooking going on in various ways on various grills, but I imagine "meal time" will be 6-7pm or so.  Don't miss meal time.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2016)

Festivities will be going as long as the campfire is burning.Folks who are not late night partiers would be wise to make camp far from the fire.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Festivities will be going as long as the campfire is burning.Folks who are not late night partiers would be wise to make camp far from the fire.



True this. I think last call was about 3 AM or so at the one last year.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2016)

It came down to me,you,and Uncle Eddie.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't drive 3 hours to sleep. I can do that at home.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 17, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't drive 3 hours to sleep. I can do that at home.



If I don't get at least SOME sleep, there will be a Bigfoot sighting in Cleveland.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If I don't get at least SOME sleep, there will be a Bigfoot sighting in Cleveland.



Yikes!!!

I think I'd rather tangle with a bigfoot than a Growly Bear,though.


----------



## biggsteve (Mar 18, 2016)

WARNING!

biggsteve is gonna attend this year, if it don't snow.  lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 18, 2016)

biggsteve said:


> WARNING!
> 
> biggsteve is gonna attend this year, if it don't snow.  lol



Come on snow!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 18, 2016)

biggsteve said:


> WARNING!
> 
> biggsteve is gonna attend this year, if it don't snow.  lol



All right,then! We'll have us a token democrat,thereby making this gathering semi-politically correct!


----------



## riverbank (Mar 18, 2016)

Pigs are looking good


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 18, 2016)

Fine looking pigs,for sure!
Thanks for the pic!

I think the folks down south decided not to cook one...nothing to cook it on,but thank you for your generous offer.Maybe next year?


----------



## j_seph (Mar 18, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Pigs are looking good


Are these the guests of honor


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 18, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Are these the guests of honor



One will be the unlucky winner.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes sir (s) ....and Dave if anything changes with the south Ga folks please let me know


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 18, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Yes sir (s) ....and Dave if anything changes with the south Ga folks please let me know



I sure will,Shane!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 18, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> One will be the unlucky winner.


I have heard of pickin a guitar, guitar pickin, and pig picking, but never a pig picking a guitar. Yummy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2016)

I might drive by the gathering place this weekend.    Specially if it rains tomorrow and I cant do much outside.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 19, 2016)

How big should the W.A.R.  pig be?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 20, 2016)

I know we will probably have more folks this year,but some will be cooking other things.Don't want to waste any food,and I feel like a small pig about 50 pounds will be all we will eat Saturday.
Any opinions?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 20, 2016)

50-60lbs should be plenty.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 20, 2016)

I'll call Shane,and try to get the pig on the fire by that Friday early afternoon,so it'll be done on Saturday in time for dinner.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 20, 2016)

It's less than an hour from where the pig is to Cleveland,so I'm thinking we can get it there without icing it,and save a few hours cooking time.We should be able to have it over the fire before noon.

I will sit up all night stoking the fire and listening to some good ol' home-made music!


----------



## riverbank (Mar 20, 2016)

Good talking with you Dave. I will pack the hog in ice for yall to pick up if I can't deliver it myself. My driveway is a mile long and pretty rough. I wouldn't recommend a fancy vehicle coming down it.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 20, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Good talking with you Dave. I will pack the hog in ice for yall to pick up if I can't deliver it myself. My driveway is a mile long and pretty rough. I wouldn't recommend a fancy vehicle coming down it.



Thanks,Shane! We really appreciate it!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## champ (Mar 24, 2016)

Everyone clear on the address? 
4740 Highway 115 WEST - (34.549046, -83.799577)
Cleveland, GA 30528 
Had several folks pull all the way up in the driveway, turn around and leave over the past two weeks. Don't be shy, especially if You see us outside. It's okay to get out and introduce. 
I had a skidder last weekend and got a lot of work done. Bonfire area is ready, road up to the field is a lot smoother now. Plenty of wood to burn for both fun and cooking. (lots of cherry)
Our mailbox has an upside-down 'slow moving vehicle' sign (bright orange triangle) attached to the pole.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 24, 2016)

champ said:


> Everyone clear on the address?
> 4740 Highway 115 WEST - (34.549046, -83.799577)
> Cleveland, GA 30528
> Had several folks pull all the way up in the driveway, turn around and leave over the past two weeks. Don't be shy, especially if You see us outside. It's okay to get out and introduce.
> ...


Some folks jus skerrd of those hill folks, they don't do stuff like that in the big cities lol


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 24, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Some folks jus skerrd of those hill folks, they don't do stuff like that in the big cities lol



I get scolded by the woman right regular for such ! I will just bow up and stop and go into somebody's camp to shoot the breeze !! You can tell real quick if you welcome for some conversation !! What really gets her is when I ask if they cookin anything to Eat !!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds great,Champ!


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 24, 2016)

Glad this one is gonna be close enough to attend. I plan on being there. I am looking forward to meeting several that i have not met before. Its nice to put a face on folks.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 24, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I get scolded by the woman right regular for such ! I will just bow up and stop and go into somebody's camp to shoot the breeze !! You can tell real quick if you welcome for some conversation !! What really gets her is when I ask if they cookin anything to Eat !!


Tell me ya don't get out and ask for a cold bur


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 24, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Tell me ya don't get out and ask for a cold bur



Not right off the bat !! A quick glance around camp will usually tell ya where to go with the encounter !! The shock and awe effect works good alot of the time !!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 24, 2016)

Razor Blade said:


> Glad this one is gonna be close enough to attend. I plan on being there. I am looking forward to meeting several that i have not met before. Its nice to put a face on folks.



Look forward to meeting you,RB!


----------



## K80 (Mar 24, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Come on snow!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 24, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Look forward to meeting you,RB!



Same here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> It's less than an hour from where the pig is to Cleveland,so I'm thinking we can get it there without icing it,and save a few hours cooking time.We should be able to have it over the fire before noon.
> 
> I will sit up all night stoking the fire and listening to some good ol' home-made music!


Ice the pig dude. You never know what traffic or Murphy's Law will do to you en-route. Plus, nobody likes skanky pig.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ice the pig dude. You never know what traffic or Murphy's Law will do to you en-route. Plus, nobody likes skanky pig.



Yeah, lots of skanky pigs in White County.  No Bueno


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yeah, lots of skanky pigs in White County.  No Bueno


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 24, 2016)

We can ride up to Helen on a hot Saturday and you'll see.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 24, 2016)

Shane can make the call on the ice.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 24, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We can ride up to Helen on a hot Saturday and you'll see.



That just ain't right !! LOL


----------



## riverbank (Mar 24, 2016)

Pig will be packed in a cooler on ice fellers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We can ride up to Helen on a hot Saturday and you'll see.



If the wife is in the car I go around Helen on a hot Saturday otherwise it is an eye full with a chaser of bleach.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ice the pig dude. You never know what traffic or Murphy's Law will do to you en-route. Plus, nobody likes skanky pig.



Some do!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 24, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We can ride up to Helen on a hot Saturday and you'll see.



You do realize that 95% of the skanks you see in Helen  on a hot day are not from Helen or the White Co area....... Most locals avoid that place like the plague during the busy season.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 25, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> You do realize that 95% of the skanks you see in Helen  on a hot day are not from Helen or the White Co area....... Most locals avoid that place like the plague during the busy season.



I know, I'm pretty local too.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 26, 2016)

Two weeks away!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 28, 2016)

Tate and company have got the site ready! We will need to pass the hat for the two porta-potties,and a neighbor has offered a big smoker for the non-skanky pig.
Looks like we'll have us a good turnout....and a good time.If anybody would like to bring their archery stuff,and any other things for the kids to do,please bring it!  Horseshoes,etc.
In the spirit of the mountain man-Indian rondy-voo,anyone who has any primitive skilz,bring your stuff and show us how it's done!
Bring trade blanket loot,too!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 31, 2016)

If all goes well,we'll be pickin' a cherrywood smoked pig!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2016)

Extended forecast looks to be dry and cool.....fire weather fer sure,with low temps in the upper thirties or low forties.

Hope nothing changes,but extended forecasts are iffy.


----------



## riverbank (Apr 1, 2016)

Have yall got plenty of wood? Ive got some hickory , oak, and wild cherry if itd be of any use.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2016)

I think Tate has a good pile on the site,but there's never too much firewood.Be good if there's some left for another time,like we left last year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm gonna try to make it with a couple of teenage boys that are 17 going on 32.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2016)

This one will be a breeze to get to for the folks coming from down your way out of Gainesville !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> This one will be a breeze to get to for the folks coming from down your way out of Gainesville !!



I can get to this one in my sleep. I used to stomp all over this neck of the woods.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Have yall got plenty of wood? Ive got some hickory , oak, and wild cherry if itd be of any use.



Some hickory and oak would be good to mix with the cherry for pig cooking.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm planning on driving up on Saturday.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2016)

Hoping for a real good turnout this year...I posted on the new members forum and had over 500 views,so maybe we'll have a good many new folks too,along with some veterans of W.A.R.s past.

I'll bring some tables...4 four footers and 1 six footer.Hopefully Wes can bring his fine canopy,and we can always use more tables if you have some to bring.

Shane,the firewood would be great....we sure appreciate the pig and the wood,too! A friend of Tate's is loaning us a big smoker and like Hillbilly said,it'd be good to have some oak and hickry to mix with Tate's cherry wood.

I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Hoping for a real good turnout this year...I posted on the new members forum and had over 500 views,so maybe we'll have a good many new folks too,along with some veterans of W.A.R.s past.
> 
> I'll bring some tables...4 four footers and 1 six footer.Hopefully Wes can bring his fine canopy,and we can always use more tables if you have some to bring.
> 
> ...




I have a 10' x 10' canopy I can bring.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I have a 10' x 10' canopy I can bring.



I'm sure it will be put to good use!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2016)

I'll bring my pop-up canopy, too. Can't have too many of those.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll bring my pop-up canopy, too. Can't have too many of those.



Yep. At one time I had thought about getting the sidewalls for mine and just making a good 100 sq. ft. tent out of it. Plenty of room for cots and what not, and easy peazy to set up.


----------



## riverbank (Apr 2, 2016)

If I just so happen to not be able to make it , I'll send as much wood as the pig picker upper can handle.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2016)

riverbank said:


> If I just so happen to not be able to make it , I'll send as much wood as the pig picker upper can handle.



Sure hope it works out so you can make it,Shane!


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2016)

Reckon I'll drop in one of the evenings. Ive got firewood too if needed.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2016)

goob said:


> Reckon I'll drop in one of the evenings. Ive got firewood too if needed.



Look forward to meeting you!
Firewood's always appreciated.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 4, 2016)

Got the Jeep out and drove it down for a quick visit !! Mr Champ was off loafing while Mrs Champ was being worked like a borrowed mule up yonder burning brush and whatnot !! Look forward to meeting some folks and seeing some from the past !!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2016)

Be good to see ya,Greg!


----------



## chris41081 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, I was really looking forward to meeting lots of you good people on here at this event. Unfortunately plans have changed and I won't be able to make it. Hope everyone has fun and I look forward to some pictures.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry you can't make it,Chris....maybe next time!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm debating coming in Thursday evening or Friday morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll be down Friday afternoon if nothing happens.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2016)

I plan to get there early afternoon Friday and try to get the non-skanky pig on the smoker....if yall get there before me,don't wait for me.Do you have Shane's (riverbank) phone number? Pm me if you need it.


----------



## champ (Apr 5, 2016)

Port-o-johns (x2) will be delivered Friday morning. Good to go.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2016)

champ said:


> Port-o-johns (x2) will be delivered Friday morning. Good to go.



Good deal!
Hope they can put 'em on the downwind side.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm thinking I'll pull in sometime Friday and start setting up.  I still haven't made it down that way, I'm assuming I can pull a 25ft camper in there...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 5, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm thinking I'll pull in sometime Friday and start setting up.  I still haven't made it down that way, I'm assuming I can pull a 25ft camper in there...



Yeah it will work. You bringing Chris with ya ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 5, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Good deal!
> Hope they can put 'em on the downwind side.



He can put them far enough that you would have to drive or would wish you had a bicycle before the weekend is out !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Yeah it will work. You bringing Chris with ya ?



If I can get him out of the turkey woods, he might show up.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> He can put them far enough that you would have to drive or would wish you had a bicycle before the weekend is out !!



Or a "borrowed mule!"


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2016)

Forecast is dry and cool,with a brisk northwest wind.


----------



## champ (Apr 6, 2016)

See Ya'll this weekend!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

champ said:


> See Ya'll this weekend!


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 6, 2016)

I doubt I'll be camping, Saturday is opening day of turkey season here, those that know me well know how I anticipate that day all year, if my day goes well, I'll try to come visit Saturday afternoon, assuming yall save me some of that hog meat!!! Might give me an excuse to visit my sister that lives about a mile from the camp spot.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 6, 2016)

champ said:


> See Ya'll this weekend!



Gorgeous spot! Ya'll have a blast. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 6, 2016)

Right on!  Even though they're still young and small, I dug a mess of ramps this morning so some of you flatlanders can have a taste.  I reckon bbq and ramps goes good together.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2016)

cklem said:


> I doubt I'll be camping, Saturday is opening day of turkey season here, those that know me well know how I anticipate that day all year, if my day goes well, I'll try to come visit Saturday afternoon, assuming yall save me some of that hog meat!!! Might give me an excuse to visit my sister that lives about a mile from the camp spot.



Brother, if you don't show up for Saturday night pickin', I swear I'll come burn every patch of turkey woods in Clay County down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2016)

My weekend there has been reduced to a Saturday visit at best. Gotta get it while the sun is shinin in my bidness, and right now it's shinin bright.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 6, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Brother, if you don't show up for Saturday night pickin', I swear I'll come burn every patch of turkey woods in Clay County down.



Can I give you some coordinates of places that need burned?


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 6, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Brother, if you don't show up for Saturday night pickin', I swear I'll come burn every patch of turkey woods in Clay County down.


haha, please do, they need it bad!!!! Seriously, I might freeze in my little tent. I'm a little bit dainty.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 6, 2016)

Stay late Sat.night and crash at your sister's house!

I really enjoy your music,and somebody's gotta play rythym guitar for ol' Hillbilly.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

Man I am going to try like heck to make an appearance  prolly Saturday I would like to meet a bunch of y'all


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

Currently trying to talk my wife and kids into going


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 6, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Currently trying to talk my wife and kids into going



Be good to meet you,sir!

There'll be some fine eatin' at dinnertime Saturday.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 6, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Man I am going to try like heck to make an appearance  prolly Saturday I would like to meet a bunch of y'all



And we would like fer ya to show yor shiney head !!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

Shiny head is reserved for cool folk gnc


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm house sitting and dog watching for my mom and dad this weekend. If a dog dies I die not allot of pressure on me this weekend.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

Lets go mig


----------



## riverbank (Apr 6, 2016)

Dave are you still able to come get the hog? Looks like I'll be at the saw mill this weekend sawing lumber. We're in the process of building a church on my buddy's property with rough cut lumber. It's going to be new but built to look real old. And the wife got called in to work at the sheriff's office. Unfortunately that's one of them jobs where she can't say no. And we Need all we can get right now anyway. I will dang sure have a hog ready for yall though. All I require is some pictures and one of yall to Crack a cold one for me !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 6, 2016)

Wish yall would !! And brang TP !!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Currently trying to talk my wife and kids into going



Y'all come on!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

If we do it will be a day trip it sounds like


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 6, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Lets go mig



Yall brang Milton and Louie too !! Don't ferget Mill !! Shoot...just brang everybody !!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

bigelow said:


> If we do it will be a day trip it sounds like



That's all it will be for me too. My kids will not be with me but I may drag my mama along. Too cold for me to be camping in a tent plus I got animals to get back home to.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 6, 2016)

And dont ferget Chris !!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 6, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Dave are you still able to come get the hog? Looks like I'll be at the saw mill this weekend sawing lumber. We're in the process of building a church on my buddy's property with rough cut lumber. It's going to be new but built to look real old. And the wife got called in to work at the sheriff's office. Unfortunately that's one of them jobs where she can't say no. And we Need all we can get right now anyway. I will dang sure have a hog ready for yall though. All I require is some pictures and one of yall to Crack a cold one for me !!



I understand,Shane.
What time Friday can I pick it up?
I'm coming up from Lagrange,through Atlanta.


----------



## crokseti (Apr 6, 2016)

Everyone have a safe weekend and have a great time. Sorry to have to miss it tho, have to take the wife to see her momma in Ky this weekend.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 7, 2016)

crokseti said:


> Everyone have a safe weekend and have a great time. Sorry to have to miss it tho, have to take the wife to see her momma in Ky this weekend.



Hope you can make it to the next one!
Have a safe trip.


----------



## champ (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a feeling and hope that ya'll that are planning a day trip will want to stay the night. This is gonna be a lot of fun and good memories. Rachel and I have kids and they are looking forward to meeting other kids to run wild with so bring em on! Nevertheless we are super excited to host, and honored to be able to meet everyone. 
I'll start soaking pnuts this afternoon! The smoker we'll have is a large one on a trailer, I'll pull it up to the field on Friday morning. It is a double door type so Dave, we'll have to slide the swine in there in a cattywampus fashion. A few cans of breakfast and we'll figure it out one way or the other. 
Also, I'll have a Buddy there who's bringing couple jugs of the BEST bloody-mary in the world. Old Sailor recipe from Norfolk... 
Solo cups?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2016)

Red Solo Cups.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm hoping my wife can bring the kids Saturday afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2016)

Are we dog friendly?   I will be over on Saturday not camping but staying at my abode outside of Helen.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are we dog friendly?   I will be over on Saturday not camping but staying at my abode outside of Helen.



No pit bulls.


----------



## champ (Apr 7, 2016)

A pitbull killed one of my yorkshire pigs a few weeks ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2016)

mine is a German Shorthair and can be leashed if necessary.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are we dog friendly?   I will be over on Saturday not camping but staying at my abode outside of Helen.



I've got some good vietnamese recipes. Is that what you mean by dog friendly?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 7, 2016)

I was thanking about bringing a jag terrier for the trade blanket !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I was thanking about bringing a jag terrier for the trade blanket !



Do NOT trade it to the messican.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mine is a German Shorthair and can be leashed if necessary.



I'm leaving my GSP at home cause I don't want her to beat any one to death wagging her nub tail.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mine is a German Shorthair and can be leashed if necessary.



I'd rather Champ make the call on dogs on his property.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 7, 2016)

I plan to get there around noon tomorrow.We can figure out how to get to Carnesville to get the pig.
Looking at a map,there doesn't seem to be a good east-west road from Cleveland.It might require the services of a Native Guide.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 7, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> I plan to get there around noon tomorrow.We can figure out how to get to Carnesville to get the pig.
> Looking at a map,there doesn't seem to be a good east-west road from Cleveland.It might require the services of a Native Guide.



https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Cle...a9f13a8d2b3!2m2!1d-83.235155!2d34.3698266!3e0

There is one or two little short cuts, but not enough to really save a ton of time without confusing folks.......


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 7, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> I plan to get there around noon tomorrow.We can figure out how to get to Carnesville to get the pig.
> Looking at a map,there doesn't seem to be a good east-west road from Cleveland.It might require the services of a Native Guide.



take 115 east thru Clarkesville and pick up  the Hwy 17 bypass to Toccoa, take a right on Hwy 106 to Carnesville.

It isn't the quickest way, but it is the easiest way.  Hwy 106 will be the 2nd traffic light after you turn left on Hwy 17 at Arrendale interchange.

If someone could call me, I have a truck going to Carnesville to the UPS office at 8:30 in the morning.  If someone could get the piggy to there, I could get it moved to Toccoa by 10am.  That would save somebody a good 30 miles round trip. 

pm me for a phone number


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 7, 2016)

Is this pig being cooked whole, half, or what ? I ain't ready to leave yet. Be after lunch shortly. Reason I ask, when ya need it on the cooker ? Carnesville out of my way pulling my ole camper ! Will he meet ya anywhere ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 7, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> take 115 east thru Clarkesville and pick up  the Hwy 17 bypass to Toccoa, take a right on Hwy 106 to Carnesville.
> 
> It isn't the quickest way, but it is the easiest way.  Hwy 106 will be the 2nd traffic light after you turn left on Hwy 17 at Arrendale interchange.
> 
> ...


There ya go !!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 7, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Is this pig being cooked whole, half, or what ? I ain't ready to leave yet. Be after lunch shortly. Reason I ask, when ya need it on the cooker ? Carnesville out of my way pulling my ole camper ! Will he meet ya anywhere ?



Greg, I suppose you will come down 441 to Arrendale and take a right on 115, or will you turn right on Antioch Church Road, and pull over to Akony Farms?

What time would you be there?  Maybe we can fix it so the piggy gets there when you do.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 7, 2016)

I would jump off at Hollywood at kangaroo. I could come on down to Chet's and in that way....top of bypass.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 7, 2016)

Course Dave would have get involved. I dont have any info. Hillbilly is coming down early afternoon as well. Directions l gave him, he is turning at kangaroo in Hollywood as well.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 7, 2016)

Dave, are you here buddy ?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 7, 2016)

Shane has to work tomorrow,and he's butchering the pig tonight.
He has a new phone number and I'll pm it to anyone who can pick up the pig.It would be much appreciated !
I'm hoping to slide through Atlanta about 9am,and be at the campsite around noon.
Pappy,if you have a truck going there,I feel sure Shane wouldn't mind meeting someone in town.His driveway is a mile of rough road,and he offered to meet someone at the beginning of it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 7, 2016)

Piggy will be in Toccoa by 10am.  Greg, when will you be coming thru, so I could have a driver meet you?  Hollywood would work for me too.  I could have my driver meet you at the Kangaroo, or in front of Blue Creek BarBQue.  Anywhere right in that area.

I spoke with Shane, and he is meeting my son at 8:30 in the morning in Carnesville with piggy on ice.


----------



## riverbank (Apr 8, 2016)

Me and the Heather  just got it done and iced down.  We're beat !! She said if yall don't enjoy it she'll hunt yall down !!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks very much to you and Heather and Pappy and Greg !


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 8, 2016)

Riverbank, I can guarantee you it will be appreciated! I wouldn't mind picking it up on my way down, but I don't think I'd have room. Got a small truck and the bed is about full already.


----------



## champ (Apr 8, 2016)

Im headed to ice down a binch of canned waters.


----------



## champ (Apr 8, 2016)

404.732.6131 if any needs to call me. Tater


----------



## riverbank (Apr 8, 2016)

You got it. Thanks yall for meeting up with everybody and getting this hog down the road.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 8, 2016)

I will call ya at the store pappy in a while.


----------



## riverbank (Apr 8, 2016)

champ said:


> Im headed to ice down a binch of canned waters.


 I heard that !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2016)

champ said:


> Im headed to ice down a binch of canned waters.



You are a Coors lite drinker?


----------



## champ (Apr 8, 2016)

Natty or Bussssch only way I go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2016)

I did my construction project here yesterday and don't feel like chain sawing downed VA pines into firewood today so going to play tourist and maybe wet a line.   If'n I get toward Cleveland I will pop in this afternoon to say hi.


----------



## K80 (Apr 8, 2016)

We will be there about  6:45 give our take.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2016)

There was a small crowd this afternoon and in the pic thread I see a couple more arrived after I left.  

See you back tomorrow in the AM


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ain got no fancy gsp stuff. somebody write me some directions from winder, if'n we come in the morning


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Ain got no fancy gsp stuff. somebody write me some directions from winder, if'n we come in the morning



Yay! I was hoping y'all was going!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 8, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Ain got no fancy gsp stuff. somebody write me some directions from winder, if'n we come in the morning



go out of Gainesville on Hwy 129 to Cleveland.  Turn Left on  Hwy 115 West toward Dahlonega.  Just a bit over 4 miles you will see a mailbox on the right with the numbers 4740 on them. Turn in the driveway, and bear to the right up the drive to the field behind the house.  

You be there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> go out of Gainesville on Hwy 129 to Cleveland.  Turn Left on  Hwy 115 West toward Dahlonega.  Just a bit over 4 miles you will see a mailbox on the right with the numbers 4740 on them. Turn in the driveway, and bear to the right up the drive to the field behind the house.
> 
> You be there.



thx pap, what exit off 985?


----------



## K80 (Apr 8, 2016)

Picked up a few blades while there this afternoon.  The resizing Amsterdam lighting doesn't do them justice.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 9, 2016)

that smaller boneing knife was wanted by many !! they all are very nice !#


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> thx pap, what exit off 985?



two options and they are about the same
1.  Take 129 out of gainsville
2.  continue up 985 to 53W (lula exit I believe) to Clermont

When I go that route I usually take 129 cause it is a better road.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> two options and they are about the same
> 1.  Take 129 out of gainsville
> 2.  continue up 985 to 53W (lula exit I believe) to Clermont
> 
> When I go that route I usually take 129 cause it is a better road.



985 to Lula Bridge Rd. exit is the way I always go. Hardley anybody on that road. See y'all in a couple hours or so. It'll be or so if we decide to hit a trout hole or two before we drop in.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 9, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> thx pap, what exit off 985?



if I were coming out of Winder, I wouldn't get on 985.  I would get on 85 north to exit 137, Hwy 129 and stay on it until I got to Cleveland.


----------



## K80 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Ain got no fancy gsp stuff. somebody write me some directions from winder, if'n we come in the morning



Take 129 up to Claremont,  as you are coming out of Claremont take 284 on your left, run that into 115 and take a right,   the property will be on the left a few miles up the road.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2016)

If your headin north on 115 turn left in the driveway just past the flea market and then straight up through the grass and follow the trail back to the field. Nice place with tons of room.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 9, 2016)

It's been a while since I have been on here and old razor blade made mention of this event but I have been in Cherokee camping and will be back in time to swing by later today for a visit if that's alright


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2016)

It was great meeting y'all this mornin'. Sorry I didn't get to stay long.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 9, 2016)

Doesn't look like I am gonna make by, hopefully I can make it next time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> It was great meeting y'all this mornin'. Sorry I didn't get to stay long.



I think we just missed you. You were missed.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think we just missed you. You were missed.



I missed y'all too.  I hated I had to leave but the kids needed me. They come 1st.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2016)

Wish I could've mad it up there to put some eyeballs and a handshake on everyone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could've mad it up there to put some eyeballs and a handshake on everyone.



It's OK, you were talked about, so you were kinda there. All good for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's OK, you were talked about, so you were kinda there. All good for sure.



They musta left out the good parts then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They musta left out the good parts then.



Not after Hugh got there then the truth be told.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think we just missed you. You were missed.



Good crowd of folks there. Enjoyed seeing old friends and makin new ones. Even got a new batch of butt rub. 

Champ has an awesome place for a big gatherin and he already gave me the go ahead for D.O.G. later this year!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good crowd of folks there. Enjoyed seeing old friends and makin new ones. Even got a new batch of butt rub.
> 
> Champ has an awesome place for a big gatherin and he already gave me the go ahead for D.O.G. later this year!!!



uuh huu.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good crowd of folks there. Enjoyed seeing old friends and makin new ones. Even got a new batch of butt rub.
> 
> Champ has an awesome place for a big gatherin and he already gave me the go ahead for D.O.G. later this year!!!



Champ is as good as they come.   Ms.Champ is wonderful too.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good crowd of folks there. Enjoyed seeing old friends and makin new ones. Even got a new batch of butt rub.
> 
> Champ has an awesome place for a big gatherin and he already gave me the go ahead for D.O.G. later this year!!!



 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Champ is as good as they come.   Ms.Champ is wonderful too.



X2


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 10, 2016)

Good folks,good food,good campfire (with unlimited firewood!),good music!!

Thanks to Tate and Rachel...yall were wonderful hosts! Hope to see you again maybe this fall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Good folks,good food,good campfire (with unlimited firewood!),good music!!
> 
> Thanks to Tate and Rachel...yall were wonderful hosts! Hope to see you again maybe this fall.



X2


----------

